# Ports tree sync or downgrade



## paulo.haliday (Nov 16, 2022)

Hi,

How can I do overall ports tree sync to when happened this commit:






						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				




Thanks,
Paulo.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 16, 2022)

Well, if you use git, you can just "checkout" any commit, e.g. the immediate parent revision: `git checkout 505d1189c10d8cdc9be3c0ba58c0d3063332571e`. Unfortunately, you don't say how you obtained your ports tree.

Furthermore, it's probably not a good idea to work with a ports tree from August(!). You can alternatively also use your own local git branch und just `git revert` a single commit there. But without knowing your actual problem, it's hard to tell what you really need (see "XY-problem").


----------



## thindil (Nov 16, 2022)

Extending zirias@ answer, if you used Git to obtain ports, you can revert only the selected port with checkout. If you want to revert the grafana9 package, it could be: `git checkout 505d1189c10d8cdc9be3c0ba58c0d3063332571e www/grafana9` in ports root directory, usually /usr/ports. 

But before run the command, I recommend deleting www/grafana9 directory. Git checkout command can only update or revert deletion of files, but it will not delete any files added later, like new patches, etc.


----------



## paulo.haliday (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm using Alexanderzobnin grafana-zabbix plugin with grafana9 from ports and now I can't bypass Grafana's signature for all plugins.

In the recent past I had sucessful activate this plugin compiling from sources (GO language) and using grafana9 with DISTVERSION=9.0.6


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 16, 2022)

So, this is a classic case of some consuming software (the plugin you mention) not compatible with the newest release of some other software...

The only sustainable solution is to fix that problem: Open an issue for this plugin you use and ask for support for newer grafana versions.

The IMHO best temporary solution is to just revert that single commit updating that port:

Get your ports tree directly from git (`git clone https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git /usr/ports`)
Create a local branch (`git checkout -b local`)
Revert just one commit on that local branch (`git revert 14b26fa2e94af80c779b488882f388c84bbd893f`)
On updates, rebase your local branch (e.g. `git fetch origin main:main && git rebase main`)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 16, 2022)

paulo.haliday said:


> I'm using Alexanderzobnin grafana-zabbix plugin with grafana9 from ports and now I can't bypass Grafana's signature for all plugins.
> 
> In the recent past I had sucessful activate this plugin compiling from sources (GO language) and using grafana9 with DISTVERSION=9.0.6


It was not working for me. It would be nice to know the details how you did it.
The commands to compile, install & how you configured the datasource.


----------



## paulo.haliday (Nov 18, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> It was not working for me. It would be nice to know the details how you did it.
> The commands to compile, install & how you configured the datasource.


It's working until grafana 9.1.7 git clone+checkout helped me a lot.

The instructions used to compile the alexanderzobnin plugin from sources can be found here: https://github.com/alexanderzobnin/grafana-zabbix/issues/1301

Many Thanks!


----------

